# Help! Confuse with the connection wire!



## bkling (Aug 3, 2010)

I am new to this EQ thing and has been reading the thread for these few days. Eagerly wanted to start something as I am not really satisfy with my subwofer performance. My current setup are:-

Onkyo AVR906
Emotiva XP5
SVS Sub PB12Plus
SVS AS-EQ1
Old B&W Matrix 802
RS SPL meter

I have just ordered 1 unit of Behinger DEQ2496, ECM8000, Behinger DSP1124, CM140, Soundblaster USB X-fi. As I am totally newbie in this. i tried to figure out the connection cable but finally totally lost as i do not know what connection i need. Now I got big problem on what cable I need to purchase from monoprice. 

Can anybody help me to list down the type of connection cable i need? Please...

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here you go:

REW Cabling and Connection Basics

Getting Started With REW

Regards,
Wayne


----------

